# Hasegawa Ferrari 348ts



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Been away for a while. Took a short break from scifi and built a few cars. This is the Hasegawa Ferrari 348ts. Lovely kit. I added engine wiring, seatbelts, lots of extra PE, etc. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice body paint, and engine work! LOOKS GREAT! 

GREAT job!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, sadly most of the engine wiring is nearly invisible!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-a lot in a tight space, always hides details. NEVER fails!


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

That,s why i never wire an engine---dom


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Beautifully done! Engine detail looks great, despite the invisible wiring!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks great. Love the colors you chose. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

